# ps3 media server connecting to PC



## Guest

Hi, 
I recently just got a PS3 and would like to watch my media (movies, pics, music) on my PS3 through the media server. I have followed all the steps on the tutorials i found online, such as installing Windows Media player 11 and enabling the Media server connection on the ps3. But when i go to WMP and click on library and then to Media Sharing...I am not able to see my ps3 or any other device come up. My ps3 is connected wirelessly to my router and so is my laptop. I have shut off all my firewalls and am still not able to see my ps3 come up. Is there any suggestions on how I can connect to my ps3 and start enjoying the media server option? Maybe I missed something or there may be an option that I missed. Anything would be greatly appreciated.

Mike


----------



## nova

Hmmm,... don't have a PS3 so not real familiar with that. But, we'll see what we can do to help you.
How about your laptop, does that show up? 
Have you enabled Media Server Connection on the PS3?
WMP does not support the PS3 yet, so it will be seen as an unknown device. Do you see an unknown device? 

Umm,...hopefully someone who has a PS3 will jump in and help us out here:bigsmile:


----------



## Guest

:huh::huh::huh:
First off, thanks for the reply. The PS3 cannot detect other devices (i don't think) but my laptop is supposed to pick up the ps3. Looking through other forums I have followed the steps which includes enabling the media server connection on the ps3 yet I do not see anything come on WMP let alone an unknown device. I have mcafee for security and tried disabling it/allowing the ps3 ip address access to my laptop and still do not see nothing. I was messing around with Admin tools on my laptop and enabling/disabling the plug n play options as well but not sure if that was even necessary. Any other suggestions are very much appreciated! Thanks again!


----------



## Mike P.

> My ps3 is connected wirelessly to my router


Have you tried eliminating the router from the chain to see if it will then recognise it?


----------



## Guest

Your PC has to be running Vista (XP won't work, I don't think, unless you're running TVersity), you have to have the file(s) where your media is stored "shared" on the PC side as well. This works for my setup w/2 PS3s, 1 desktop and 1 laptop (both running Vista), although, streaming video is useless unless I'm streaming from my desktop (LAN cable to router) to the PS3 that's hard wired (LAN cable) into the router, since my wireless network is too slow.


----------

